# Looks like kayaking is getting popular.



## slowpoke

How many Kayaker are there near Flint? I'm interested in one but being 70 years old I just don't know how it will work out. If I get one it would be for fishing and got to be easy to load + drag. I would like to be able to stand up and fish in it also. So any ideas which yaks should I be looking for and how much would a good yak cost me to do what I want? 
This yak thing got me thinking. I could get a trailer and pull it behind my 4 cylinder Terrain and save money on gas.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Yes, a trailer is a great idea and if you modify one, cheaper than buying a commercial kayak trailer. An old used small boat trailer or a small utility trailer work as great platforms.



















This started life as a small 4x6 utility trailer but No Wake, a member here , worked his magic and transformed it into a kayak hauler. Works great! 

As far a yaks go, as with everything, there is compromise. There are lots of kayaks out there designed for stand up fishing. However, to build a kayak that is stable enough to stand up in, they have to add width and or a wider flat hull. These things add weight. So it is hard to find a lightweight kayak that is stable enough to stand in. The first Kayak I would look at for your purposes would be a Wilderness System Ride 115 with the high seat. This boat is not light, at about 80# but it is very stable, easy to get in and out of and very well built. They run about $900. The other boat I would steer you to would be the Native Watercraft Slayer 12. This boat has a very comfortable seat, one of the best in the business. A little lighter than the Ride 115 but not by much. The Jackson Kayaks Cuda 12 is another worth a good look and so is Jacksons stand up paddle board, the Superfishal. This is a stand up paddle board (SUP) designed for fishing. You can mount a cooler on it for a seat and you paddle it just like a yak. It is basically like standing on a floating dock! Maybe something worth a look.


----------



## Swamp Monster




----------



## sslopok

Jim,
If you get one that you can stand up in, does it mean I have to save you when you fall out...lol?
We should head down to kayak Corral in saline when they open back up in March. 
On a side note, You know I have enough salmon/trout gear for both of us to fish from 2 yaks. 
The old town predator looks like it would be a good stable yak for you and the seat looks real comfy and you could prob stand up to stretch your legs.


----------



## Swamp Monster

sslopok said:


> Jim,
> 
> We should head down to kayak Corral in saline when they open back up in March.


Great Shop! They will take good care of you.


----------



## slowpoke

Swamp Monster said:


> Yes, a trailer is a great idea and if you modify one, cheaper than buying a commercial kayak trailer. An old used small boat trailer or a small utility trailer work as great platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started life as a small 4x6 utility trailer but No Wake, a member here , worked his magic and transformed it into a kayak hauler. Works great!
> 
> As far a yaks go, as with everything, there is compromise. There are lots of kayaks out there designed for stand up fishing. However, to build a kayak that is stable enough to stand up in, they have to add width and or a wider flat hull. These things add weight. So it is hard to find a lightweight kayak that is stable enough to stand in. The first Kayak I would look at for your purposes would be a Wilderness System Ride 115 with the high seat. This boat is not light, at about 80# but it is very stable, easy to get in and out of and very well built. They run about $900. The other boat I would steer you to would be the Native Watercraft Slayer 12. This boat has a very comfortable seat, one of the best in the business. A little lighter than the Ride 115 but not by much. The Jackson Kayaks Cuda 12 is another worth a good look and so is Jacksons stand up paddle board, the Superfishal. This is a stand up paddle board (SUP) designed for fishing. You can mount a cooler on it for a seat and you paddle it just like a yak. It is basically like standing on a floating dock! Maybe something worth a look.


Thanks for all the info.


----------



## slowpoke

sslopok said:


> Jim,
> If you get one that you can stand up in, does it mean I have to save you when you fall out...lol?
> We should head down to kayak Corral in saline when they open back up in March.
> On a side note, You know I have enough salmon/trout gear for both of us to fish from 2 yaks.
> The old town predator looks like it would be a good stable yak for you and the seat looks real comfy and you could prob stand up to stretch your legs.


It's hard enough to catch them out of your 22' boat.
As far as falling out If I thought I would fall out I not doing it.
Kayak Corral in saline sounds like a day trip in the works.


----------



## slowpoke

Swamp Monster said:


> Yes, a trailer is a great idea and if you modify one, cheaper than buying a commercial kayak trailer. An old used small boat trailer or a small utility trailer work as great platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started life as a small 4x6 utility trailer but No Wake, a member here , worked his magic and transformed it into a kayak hauler. Works great!
> 
> As far a yaks go, as with everything, there is compromise. There are lots of kayaks out there designed for stand up fishing. However, to build a kayak that is stable enough to stand up in, they have to add width and or a wider flat hull. These things add weight. So it is hard to find a lightweight kayak that is stable enough to stand in. The first Kayak I would look at for your purposes would be a Wilderness System Ride 115 with the high seat. This boat is not light, at about 80# but it is very stable, easy to get in and out of and very well built. They run about $900. The other boat I would steer you to would be the Native Watercraft Slayer 12. This boat has a very comfortable seat, one of the best in the business. A little lighter than the Ride 115 but not by much. The Jackson Kayaks Cuda 12 is another worth a good look and so is Jacksons stand up paddle board, the Superfishal. This is a stand up paddle board (SUP) designed for fishing. You can mount a cooler on it for a seat and you paddle it just like a yak. It is basically like standing on a floating dock! Maybe something worth a look.


Looks like you are into Kayaks.


----------



## Swamp Monster

:lol: Just a little! The blue Ultimate Propel is the wife's ride. She loves it and even fishes a little. But, since she likes it, that just means more fishing time for me! I win.... I am looking at adding another boat, a self draining SOT for use on Lake Michigan and any other time I may want a self draining boat. The Ultimate is a kayak/canoe hybrid and is a tremendous fishing machine but it is not self draining and can be swamped. Self rescue in the Ultimate, while possible is difficult for a guy my size. I'm looking at a Ride or a Native Slayer Propel as my additional yak.
We travel to our place in CL almost every weekend in the summer so the trailer was just the most convenient way to haul them and store them in the garage. All the gear fits in the tool box (and I plan to add another). I just hook and go so it is fast, no loading on the roof, no hunting for gear. 

There is something about the paddlesports... You're close to the water and it is quiet and relaxing. Can be very simple or you can trick out your yak to be a mini bass boat etc. It's amazing the wildlife you can sneak up on from the yak. Makes for a great experience.


----------



## slowpoke

Swamp Monster said:


> :lol: Just a little! The blue Ultimate Propel is the wife's ride. She loves it and even fishes a little. But, since she likes it, that just means more fishing time for me! I win.... I am looking at adding another boat, a self draining SOT for use on Lake Michigan and any other time I may want a self draining boat. The Ultimate is a kayak/canoe hybrid and is a tremendous fishing machine but it is not self draining and can be swamped. Self rescue in the Ultimate, while possible is difficult for a guy my size. I'm looking at a Ride or a Native Slayer Propel as my additional yak.
> We travel to our place in CL almost every weekend in the summer so the trailer was just the most convenient way to haul them and store them in the garage. All the gear fits in the tool box (and I plan to add another). I just hook and go so it is fast, no loading on the roof, no hunting for gear.
> 
> There is something about the paddlesports... You're close to the water and it is quiet and relaxing. Can be very simple or you can trick out your yak to be a mini bass boat etc. It's amazing the wildlife you can sneak up on from the yak. Makes for a great experience.


I just watch a you tube video on the Native Slayer Propel. That looks great. Bet it cost a lot. I will have to check the Native Slayer Propel out for sure.


----------



## Swamp Monster

slowpoke said:


> I just watch a you tube video on the Native Slayer Propel. That looks great. Bet it cost a lot. I will have to check the Native Slayer Propel out for sure.


They run about $2300 or so yes, not cheap. But hands free fishing is nice....and would be tremendous for big water salmon etc. My wife's Ultimate propel cost about $1700 but they are discontinuing that model. Native has a new Ultimate FX due out this spring that looks really nice. 

Native also offers the Mariner Propel that is a little cheaper than the slayer, around $1700 or so. 
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/m.boat.cfm?id=22


----------



## Unclered

Got me a trailer from TSC in Fenton and just added the two cross bar supports. They are easily removed for hauling tiller, mower, etc.

It takes me less than a minute to unload my yak at the launch using one pull tie down straps. They hook on the eyebolt along with the one centered between the yaks. I haul hull up or hull down, doesn't matter.

I am going to be 67 this year and love the Native brand.......I sold my U12 last fall and picked up a 12' Slayer from Kayak Corral. Great people there and go out of their way to help you. I need to take a trip early March for a new paddle and some other accessories.

I'd sure like to hook up with others in the area and do some fishing as I go alone most of the time.


----------



## fisheater

If you are looking for a light stand and fish kayak check into the availability of an Ultimate Tegris model. They were more expensive, but the were substantially lighter.
I sometimes wish I could hands free fish when I am trolling on the big water with other paddlers (usually it's the Hobie guys that are the radio chatter boxes because they aren't paddling!) the other time would be big river fishing (jigging as an example) when if you operating a rod you are not controlling the boat. Other than those examples, I really enjoy paddling. I even enjoy paddling upstream!
Good luck, I also recommend Kayak Koral


----------



## ESOX

I love kayaks, but my arthritic spine hates me after just a half hour of the legs straight out kayak seating. I am afraid I will have to settle for small Jons and canoes.


----------



## Unclered

ESOX said:


> I love kayaks, but my arthritic spine hates me after just a half hour of the legs straight out kayak seating. I am afraid I will have to settle for small Jons and canoes.


Esox,

Many new kayaks (including my Natives) have seats that can be put in a higher position......you might want to look into one.

Don't give it up if you don't have to......


----------



## ESOX

How high off the deck can those be adjusted?


----------



## Chromedoggy

ESOX said:


> How high off the deck can those be adjusted?


I suffer the same problem.

I have looked at the Native, Jackson Coosa and NuCanoe Frontier.
It seems all 3 can be outfitted to near the height of a jon bench.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Chromedoggy said:


> I suffer the same problem.
> 
> I have looked at the Native, Jackson Coosa and NuCanoe Frontier.
> It seems all 3 can be outfitted to near the height of a jon bench.


Yep. Even the Native seat in the Ultimate in it's normal position gives you the ability to angle the seat bottom to alleviate hip and leg pain. I can't sit flat either but I can literally sit 8 hours in the Native seat without issue. My feet half to be lower than my hips. The Nucanoe Frontier has mounts for actual folding boat seats so you can buy whatever nice seat you want. The Sit On Tops like the Slayer, Cuda/Cusa and Ride can't be adjusted quit as high but enough that your feet sit quit a bit lower than you hips. Some of these seats like the Native, you can buy adjustable lumbar support etc. 

They certainly wouldn't take the place of the Ranger, but they are a nice change of pace to power boats and they beg you to explore out of the way places.


----------



## ESOX

I'm going to have to look closer into them. I can see Slowpoke and myself nailing walleye in the backwaters of a resivour near him.....


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Check out the pro anglers from Hobie, the 12' is ultra stable and has virtually an infinitely adjustable seat. My 70 year old fishing buddy gets his around to anywhere I can. Has a trailer and a set of dolly wheels for the boat. You can still paddle if you want, but the hands free aspect makes it great. Plus they hold everything you'll ever need. Demo one before you make your decision.
Pete



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

